# Der Adler Magazines



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a website that you can download some Der Adler magazines simular to the picture below.

Untitled Document

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jan7 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dear Micdrow: 

Seems a internal bulletin.....





Are more treasures in the Web. Thanks again for share it!



Jan.


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2008)

good job again friend, will wait for the later 43-44 issues, I own 2-3 of them quite interesting I must admit, pics as well as text usually not found in any book


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got to learn how to speak German.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 21, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I've got to learn how to speak German.



Your welcome guys, Yeah your right Thorlifter, Im in the same boat. I need to learn to speak or at least read german


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2008)

yes YOU DO !


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2008)

ditto with Erich. A whole new world opens up when you look at words as masculine, femine or neutral....der, die and das!


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2008)

and the W. of E. is none of the 3 !


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## bf109 Emil (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a French version of Der Adler Mai 18 1943...they is also a Spanish,Swiss,Belgium and French language copies as well as German as these where sent to occupied countries and written in there language...if German isn't your native tongue, perhaps one can read Spanish or french or Swiss??


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2008)

I believe that Der Adler was also published in English. Is this correct?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you're right, Maximowitz. I feel sure a friend (now deceased) had a few English language copies.
BTW, if anyone is interested, I have a book that is a facsimile of the early days of 'Signal' magazine. Depending on the copyright regarding posting here, if anyone would like to see some selections, let me know.
Terry.


----------



## HoHun (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Micdrow,

>Here is a website that you can download some Der Alder magazines simular to the picture below.

Despite its obvious purpose as a propaganda instrument, I find the Adler magazine quite interesting - thanks for the link!

By the way ... maybe it would make sense to re-name this thread to "Der Adler ..." to get rid of the typo there? This would probably help search engines, I imagine.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2009)

HoHun said:


> Hi Micdrow,
> 
> >Here is a website that you can download some Der Alder magazines simular to the picture below.
> 
> ...



Thanks Henning,

I never even noticed it. Its fixed now.

Happy New Year!!!
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I think you're right, Maximowitz. I feel sure a friend (now deceased) had a few English language copies.
> BTW, if anyone is interested, I have a book that is a facsimile of the early days of 'Signal' magazine. Depending on the copyright regarding posting here, if anyone would like to see some selections, let me know.
> Terry.



Hi Terrry,

As far as the signal magazine goes. Pos it if its made during WWII. Ive posted several magazines from that era. We can always remove it if some one has a problem with it but it is 60 years old plus if it was published during WWII.

Would love to see some English versions of Der Alder magazines if any one has some.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Paul. I'll see if the book fits on my scanner first, which it should do, then post some selections in a couple of days time.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2009)

I found some more of these books around the web and made them smaller to so they fit the message board and posted them in the first message thread. Im hoping to add more in the future as I get time.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 12, 2009)

Added a couple of more one first page.


----------



## dreif13 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here are 'Der Adler' (i hope it works): The quality is not always good.

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1940-06-11 - Heft 12.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1940-10-15 - Heft 21.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1941-05-05 - Heft 10.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-01-06 - Heft 1.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-01-20 - Heft 2.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-02-03 - Heft 3.pdf

Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-03-17 - Heft 6.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-03-31 - Heft 7.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-04-14 - Heft 8.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-05-26 - Heft 11.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1942-1944 - Roemeense versie - 518 blz.pdf

Der Adler - Zeitschrift der Deutschen Luftwaffe - 1943-07-27 - nr 15 (Ã©dition francaise).pdf


----------



## dreif13 (Jan 15, 2009)

i think some of then already posted...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 15, 2009)

Great stuff there dreif13, many thanks!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2009)

Yet a couple more added to first page


----------



## jebege (Feb 22, 2009)

I have aswell some Der Adler magazines from the year 1939
there are only between 70 and 100 Mb pdf files..
These pdf files i have found online aswell in the past.

Here is my first upload 77Mb pdf:
Der Adler - 11 - 1939.pdf

* the rest i have from year 1939 i will upload tomorrow evening

@Micdrow: how do you get those magazines at a so small pdf file?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2009)

jebege said:


> I have aswell some Der Adler magazines from the year 1939
> there are only between 70 and 100 Mb pdf files..
> These pdf files i have found online aswell in the past.
> 
> ...



Hi jebege

If you scan you files and then open them in paint you will see that they look huge in paint that comes with windows. I usually resize them in paint so they fit my monitor and save them as a jpeg and them make them into a pdf file. Takes longer but you get a smaller file size.

Hope it helps
Paul

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jebege (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for explenation Micdrow,
Will try that with the pdf file that is more than 100Mb..
The rest i will just keep the original size as pdf.

Here below are the rest i have from the year 1939.
Only the no 08 - 1939 i cant upload its 123mb, have to make it first smaller
Edit: the no 07 - 1939 is also ready to be uploaded


http://www.mediafire.com/file/ynmdewz2joj/Der Adler - 1939 - 12 .pdf ( -> 98 Mb )
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tjhjomzym5g/Der Adler - 1939 - 14 .pdf ( -> 83 Mb )
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lgem2c1imym/Der Adler - 1939 - 15 .pdf ( -> 77 Mb )
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nyzmymicnno/Der Adler - 1939 - 19 .pdf ( -> 69 Mb )
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3rtdmnvrigt/Der Adler - 1939 - 20 .pdf ( -> 65 Mb )
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5gvqgw4qzwd/Der Adler - 1939 - 21 .pdf ( -> 61 Mb )
http://www.mediafire.com/file/wywojngoizz/Der Adler - 1939 - 22 .pdf ( -> 61 Mb )


----------



## proton45 (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, Here is a link to issues #02, #04 and #05 of "Der Alder". Like the above issues posted by "jebege" they are large in size (sorry). I hope you enjoy!!!

p.s. If I took the time to shrink them to a reasonable size you people might never see them (lol)...in this case its "better to big then never".  


http://www.mediafire.com/file/5numjyjgmmj/Der%20ADLER%201939%20No%2002.pdf


http://www.mediafire.com/file/nmghidrmyjg/Der%20ADLER%201939%20No%2004.pdf


http://www.mediafire.com/file/wmz3ztkiumn/Der%20ADLER%201939%20No%2005.pdf

[EDIT] If someone CAN shrink them down that might be good...I don't know if these links will get shut down if the bandwidth gets too big. (sorry)


----------



## jebege (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Proton45 for this upload 

Here are 2 more files: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ui2j0dzyiel/Der Adler - 1939 - 07.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ieoemg3yzkm/Der Adler - 1939 - 08.pdf


----------



## jebege (Feb 26, 2009)

and 1 more file: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jzgdyzghwzm/Der ADLER - 1939 - 23.pdf


----------



## proton45 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well jebege, one good (last) up-load deserved another...  

Here is number 6 from 1939.


http://www.mediafire.com/file/3miltyojfnn/Der ADLER 1939 No 06.pdf


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 27, 2009)

Very cool and thanks Guys!!!


----------



## dreif13 (Feb 27, 2009)

tkx m8s!


----------



## fly boy (Feb 27, 2009)

think you can get that in english?


----------



## proton45 (Feb 28, 2009)

Get'em while you can...

Here are the last (?) of the 1939 "Der Adlers"... #09, 10, 16 and 18.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3mulzodtkhn/Der ADLER 1939 No 09.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/file/t5mxnot3fq2/Der ADLER 1939 No 10.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/file/dcxd5gvjnej/Der ADLER 1939 No 16.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zi2yzi3yyom/Der ADLER 1939 No 18.pdf


I got a few more and will try and get them posted some time soon...


----------



## dziku (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi guys. New member here and also a WW2 magazine collector. Here is a link to most of the Adlers issues, including the english ones. If anyone wans to trade some issues please let me know. If you guys need some info let me know as well. I acctualy collect items relating to a german ace Walter Schuck. I acctually had a chance to meet him twice, but back to the Adlers, here is the link:
Air Force - Luftwaffe - Der Adler - World War II Archives of Wartime Publications


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice emsemble guys, thanks to everybody.



> Here are 'Der Adler' (i hope it works): The quality is not always good.



Thanks, I think I know you from other forum


----------



## proton45 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm getting a mixed bag of download numbers... I have most of 1940 if people are interested.


----------



## jebege (Mar 5, 2009)

proton45 said:


> I'm getting a mixed bag of download numbers... I have most of 1940 if people are interested.



Thanks for the posting you all 

Yes please post them all you have.. 
At the end we all will have an compleet set off the Adler Magazines


----------



## dreif13 (Mar 5, 2009)

found this on avax....

AvaxHome


----------



## proton45 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, cool... I just found this page, its going to save me "lot's of time".

Here is a whole bunch of "Der Adler".


·ÉÐÐÆ÷ÔÓÖ¾ ''Der ADLER "pdfÏÂÔØ - ·ÉÐÐÆ÷(Aircrafts) - ¾üÊÂ×ÊÁÏÀà(Weapon books) - ¿Õ³î¾ÓÉçÇø(¿Õ³î¿¤) ¿Õ³î¾Ó@Ê®ÍòÍ¼Ö½.¾üÊ·×ÊÁÏ - Powered by Discuz!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 11, 2009)

Many thanks guys!!!


----------



## jebege (Mar 12, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Wow, cool... I just found this page, its going to save me "lot's of time".
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of "Der Adler".
> ·ÉÐÐÆ÷ÔÓÖ¾ ''Der ADLER "pdfÏÂÔØ - ·ÉÐÐÆ÷(Aircrafts) - ¾üÊÂ×ÊÁÏÀà(Weapon books) - ¿Õ³î¾ÓÉçÇø(¿Õ³î¿¤) ¿Õ³î¾Ó@Ê®ÍòÍ¼Ö½.¾üÊ·×ÊÁÏ - Powered by Discuz!



WOW!! nice finding Proton45

will get download all the one iam missing


----------



## swinny (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi there , sorry but link isnt working for me


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 6, 2009)

Same here. I get the message that says:

You want to download the following file:

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting | 89673 KB
This file can only be downloaded by becoming a Premium member
There are no more download slots available for free users right now. If you don't want to become a premium member, you might want to try again later.

<Irony ON> Yeah, right.  </Irony OFF>


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 6, 2009)

?


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> ?



The links probably still work, the problem is that rapid share is used by alot more people as of late. I had to try off and on for a couple of hours for a file I wanted from the sight with out paying for it.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 7, 2009)

This is the Adler in english 18 nov 1941 ( the same as the 81mb archive) edited by me to make the download shorter.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Same here. I get the message that says:
> 
> You want to download the following file:
> 
> ...




Maria, sometimes you will get that message if a lot of people are trying to download it at the same time. You just need to try it again later.


----------



## proton45 (Dec 8, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Maria, sometimes you will get that message if a lot of people are trying to download it at the same time. You just need to try it again later.



Ya, you are right...sorry for the delay in response.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2009)

Micdrow said:


> The links probably still work, the problem is that rapid share is used by alot more people as of late. I had to try off and on for a couple of hours for a file I wanted from the sight with out paying for it.



Okay it's good to know, thanks for sharing the info.  



vikingBerserker said:


> Maria, sometimes you will get that message if a lot of people are trying to download it at the same time. You just need to try it again later.



Okay, thanks - it's good to know, as I'm still missing a lot of those various issues. 
Dang, I think I'll want a new external hd for christmas! 



proton45 said:


> Ya, you are right...sorry for the delay in response.



Hey, you're talking with the Champion of Delayed Responses here, it's okay. But thanks.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

The download worked for me BB. 8)
It took forevah though... 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Wheelsup - same here, but then I can always watch some tv and/or knit socks while I wait. 

BTW, does anyone have issue no. 17, 1939? It's the only issue I need from that year's collection.

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2017)

Links up to post#34 no longer work. haven't checked most of the others yet


----------

